# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO FUNDO DE 40 HAS. EN JAYANCA, LAMAYEQUE.

## Alper

Estoy encargado de la venta de un fundo, con las siguientes características:
Ubicación: Distrito de Jayanca, Provincia y dpto. de Lambayeque.
Area: 40 has.
Uso actual: terreno sin cultivo. Apto para certificar como organico.
Abastecimiento de agua: Mediante pozo tubular de 10", a 90 metros de profundidad. Licencia ANA.
Energía eléctrica: Cuenta con transformador propio de 75  Kva.
tipo de suelo: Franco arenoso.
Precio: 5,000.00 soles por Ha. 
Acceso: A media hora de la ciudad de Jayanca. Buenas carreteras. Colindante con empresas agroindustriales de esparrago , palta,Granada, arándano.
Mayores informes: alpertaya@yahoo.es  telef. 987 894 8620180314_153420.jpg20180314_153445.jpg20180404_092417.jpg20180404_092423.jpgIMG-20180404-WA0005.jpgTemas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. Vendo Fundo En San Lorenzo 16.5 has Vendo fundo en San Lorenzo Piura 16.5 has Vendo fundo de mas de 2 has en Huambo, Arequipa Vendo fundo agricola en pisco

----------

